# Kamerapreise vor/nach Weihnachten



## ShadowMan (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Habt ihr vielleicht schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht ob die Kamerapreise vor Weihnachten oder danach günstiger sind? 
Ich würde mir gerne eine EOS 300d zulegen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich vor Weihnachten noch zugreifen soll.

Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## der_Jan (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich denk mal vor allem beim Mediamarkt müssten sie fallen. Am Samstag war ich darin und hab die Kamera für 999,- € gesehen, und danach im Ostheimer für 860,- € und ich mein dass das Objektiv sogar leicht stabiler aussah. Ansonsten sah ich die dann bei Guenstiger.de noch irgenwo für 749,- €. 
Und wenn du jemanden kennst der nach Japan fliegt, oder das irgendwie von da beschaffen kannst: dort kosten sie üblicher weise nochmal einem Bruchteil wie von dem Zeug hier. 

Kann man für die EOS 300D eigentlich noch die Objektive nehmen, die auch auf ne AE1 passen?


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Hab se mir jetzt bestellt. Mir wurde gesagt das es nicht viel ausmacht ob ich sie vorher oder nachher hole, da es sich nicht um eine Kamera handelt die sich mal eben jemand zu Weihnachten kauft, da die EOS ja eine Profikamera ist. Und vor dem 31.12. gibts kostenlos von Canon noch 256 MB, also lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht zu warten.
Hab sie übrigens für 800 bekommen -100 Euro von Canon zurück, also nur 700 mit Objektiv. Billiger gehts wirklich nicht mehr 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## JojoS (27. Dezember 2004)

Bei uns in München hat die auch überall gleich viel (899.- mit dem 18-55 mm Objektiv) gekostet. In einem laden hab ich dann noch Rabatt bekommen und so auch für 810.- + 100 € Canon gutschein und 256MB Speicherkarte.
Ich denke das ist dann echt fair. Bin übrigens bis jetzt hoch zufrieden damit.


----------



## Marvin (28. Dezember 2004)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi du!
> 
> Hab se mir jetzt bestellt. Mir wurde gesagt das es nicht viel ausmacht ob ich sie vorher oder nachher hole, da es sich nicht um eine Kamera handelt die sich mal eben jemand zu Weihnachten kauft, da die EOS ja eine Profikamera ist. Und vor dem 31.12. gibts kostenlos von Canon noch 256 MB, also lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht zu warten.
> Hab sie übrigens für 800 bekommen -100 Euro von Canon zurück, also nur 700 mit Objektiv. Billiger gehts wirklich nicht mehr
> ...


Wo hast du sie für 800€ bekommen?


----------



## ShadowMan (28. Dezember 2004)

http://www.rutten.de/

Bidde schön


----------



## Marvin (29. Dezember 2004)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.rutten.de/
> 
> Bidde schön


Danke schön


----------

